# What Car Cover?



## BuccaneerRed74GTO (May 11, 2013)

My GTO is stored inside a garage but what would be the best car cover to keep the dust off? Would think a nice, soft one would be best. I know back in the 80's Wolf had the best ones but don't know about now. 

What do you recommend? Want good fitment, too.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

BuccaneerRed74GTO said:


> My GTO is stored inside a garage but what would be the best car cover to keep the dust off? Would think a nice, soft one would be best. I know back in the 80's Wolf had the best ones but don't know about now.
> 
> What do you recommend? Want good fitment, too.


I ordered one from carcovers.com (about $170 plus tax and tip). It is cut specifically to fit my 1967 GTO coupe. To provide some perspective, I always store my car in an unheated garage. I have been satisfied with its performance. Good luck.


----------

